# Schlechtwetterprojekt - 5 Achs Roboterarm unter Trysim lite



## ALgG (27 Juni 2012)

Moin,
habe mich mal wieder an den Rechner gesetzt.
Neue Umgebung mit Win7 64bit.

http://youtu.be/bCSrgwHrUxA

Übrigens, meine Supportanfrage wurde von NEMO innerhalb von 24h beantwortet, also die Firma gibt es noch

 Besser Simulieren als mit dem 13er Schraubenschlüssel im Regen stehn.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Juni 2012)

Simulieren find ich gut ;-)

Etwas schicker als Trysim finde ich ja dieses hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzuPgLJ88UU

Es gibt auch ein fertiges Model eines Kuka-Roboters, aber das Modell ist nicht ganz so einfach auf eine SPS-Anbindung umzustellen.
Wen es interessiert:
http://www.vma-competition.com/

Da geht es aber nicht darum den Roboter zu bewegen (auch wenn das an sich schon anspruchsvoll ist wenn man alle Achsen selber bewegen muss), sondern um das Problem eine optimale Pallettierung zu finden.


----------



## ALgG (29 Juni 2012)

Einen Schönheitswettbewerb wird man mit Trysim nicht gewinnen.

Bei dem Beispiel PlcSimUnreal.mp4 fehlt eigentlich der Duke
Ich schaue schon länger nach etwas schöneren Simus, 
entweder ist der Preis verdammt hoch, 
die Umgebungsbedingungen zu hoch oder aber die Funktionalität eingeschränkt oder der Wahnsinn wie bei Blender.

Fakt ist, für knapp 40 Euronen bekommt man keinen Fischerbaukasten mit solchen Möglichkeiten inkl. einer SPS die unter AWL super zu programmieren ist.
 Bei der Programmierung für die Steuerung des 5 Achs Roboters stoße ich klar an meine Grenzen. Mal sehen was daraus wird, ist halt Hobby. 
Da ich ab 1.7 wieder auf verstopften BABs unterwegs bin wird es auch noch bis zur Fertigstellung dauern, aber wann ist ein Projekt jemals wirklich fertig?

Bessie ist auch noch in Arbeit...

Auf jeden Fall wäre schön zu hören ob es noch andere Simulanten gibt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Juni 2012)

Die Simulation auf dem Video von ErwinLSE ist auch mehr oder weniger kostenfrei, man braucht dazu das Unreal Development Kit (UDK). Wenn man die damit erstellten Programme nicht verkaufen will, erfordert es meiner Interpretation nach keine Lizenzgebühren. Wenn doch, wird es gleich richtig teuer.

Die ersten Schritte dazu habe ich gemeinsam mit ErwinLSE entwickelt. Ich habe die Plcsim-Anbindung programmiert und dann haben wir probiert wie man das am geschicktesten lösen kann, denn da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Damit die Demo wie in dem Video flüssig läuft braucht man aber schon eine halbwegs ordentliche Grafikkarte, bei mir ruckelt es schon sehr stark. Aber die Grafik ist schon beeindruckend. Man kann da natürlich auch mit der Kanone durch die Simulation laufen und die Fässer von den Paletten schießen :sw2:
Sinnvoll wäre aber z.B. eine Hand, mit der man die Anlage etwas stören kann.

Wenn du mein Blender-Beispiel kompliziert fandest, wir das mit dem UDK leider nicht einfacher (zumindest empfand ich das so). Aber auch dort kann man eine Bibliothek mit fertigen Objekten erstellen die man nur noch in die Umgebung einbauen und die SPS-Adresse vergeben muss. 

Ich fand Trysim aber auch nicht unbedingt komfortabel. Und wenn man solche Simulationen hauptsächlich in der Freizeit erstellt, belohnt einen die Darstellung im UDK doch erheblich mehr als die Trysim Kästchen ;-)


----------



## ALgG (29 Juni 2012)

Mir geht es dabei ja nicht um die Schönheit sondern um die Prozesse, auch in der Freizeit 

Da meine Dienstherren in den letzten 20 Jahren von mir die Parametrierung(programmieren geht anders) von über 10 verschiedenen Visualiersierungen(plus die Editoren für die Anlagen selbst) für die Gefahrenmeldetechnik verlangten, kommt Trysim für mich recht komfortabel daher. Soll jetzt keine Schleichwerbung sein   Zusätzlich sind die wichtigsten Funktionen für den Steuerungsablauf vorhanden und das ist für mich eigentlich der wichtigste Punkt. Ich habe dadurch eine mehr oder weniger Echtzeitsimu und kann für Extrataler auch eine reale SPS anschließen.

Wäre doch mal ein Workshopthema, oder?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Juni 2012)

Der Nachteil an Trysim ist aber nicht nicht mögliche Erweiterbarkeit. Wenn man irgendetwas braucht was nicht in der Bibliothek ist, dann geht es eben nicht. Wir hatten mal vor eine Prozesssimulation damit zu machen, und hätten dafür ein spezielles Wärmeübertrager-Modell gebraucht. Selber erweitern geht nicht, der Hersteller hätte es uns aber für ein paar tausend Euro programmiert - toll.
Da man für solche Simulationen aber nicht unbedingt eine grafische Darstellung benötigt, reicht es sowas in einem externen Programm oder direkt in der SPS zu simulieren. Alternativ geht sowas auch mit Scilab.

Für eine richtig schöne Simulation ist bei der Arbeit ja leider meistens keine Zeit.

Wo willst du den Workshop denn machen? ;-)


----------



## ALgG (29 Juni 2012)

Ja, ein immer wieder kehrendes Problem...

entweder etwas fehlt oder was man braucht kostet viel teuer Taler...
Ich empfehle da mal den Hazet Werkzeugkatalog oder (zufällige Auswahl)
http://www.lsc-itsysteme.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&rid=standard&s_supplier_aid=1700706

Die Frage ist nicht _*wo*_, sondern ob überhaupt Interesse daran besteht.
Eine passende Location ist da das geringste Problem, Deutschland ist groß.. 

Nur bitte keine Engländer


----------

